# sick fish?



## mandii_love91 (Mar 14, 2009)

I have 2 mickey mouse platys and a black convict cichlid. They all seem to get along fine and recently one of the platys had 19 fry. I just recently put a few fake plants in the tank for the fry to hid and then noticed small rips in one of the platys tails. I looked online and it said it was most likely from getting caught on the plants. It seems to have gotten worse and now the orange platy has some white spots on its body and it looks like it is changing color. I took it out of the tank b/c I don't know what this could be, it is late so I cannot change the water right now. My other mickey mouse platy has rips on her tail that weren't there this morning. Does anyone know what to do or what to do about it? Help please!


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2010)

Mandi, that pic isnt clear at all. if you dont see the fin disintegrating, its possible that your convict is harrassing them. if you do see white patches along the edge of the fin or along the split line, you have a case of fin rot.


----------



## Deino0oZ (Oct 25, 2009)

i think your convict is harrasing them .
also if theyre white specks it could be ich
if theyre disenegrating then its fin rot
you should keep it out of the tank just so the other fish dont get it
and separate the platy from the convict too.


----------



## cossie333 (Apr 10, 2010)

u need some fungus or whitespot treatment for the spots and fin-rot treatment for the fins

good luck


----------



## fishteen16 (Aug 14, 2008)

I thought Chilids didn't go well with platies.


----------



## Earthsiege (Apr 20, 2010)

fishteen16 said:


> I thought Chilids didn't go well with platies.


In my experience, they don't. Doubly so with convicts.


----------



## betta0fish (Feb 16, 2009)

well,, the convict could be nipping at both the tails and the body .. if the white specks are not tiny, tht could b bite marks


----------



## mandii_love91 (Mar 14, 2009)

I thought that it could be bite marks on the fin and body but I never see the convict bothering them and they tale was ripped before I got it. I thought that the fish just ripped it on a fake plant. My other platy's fins began looking the same as the orange one's and the guy at the pet store said to buy "PIMAFIX" so far the white fish looks better but the orange one doesn't. I am hoping that she will get better from whatever this is.


----------



## bobdobs (Feb 2, 2010)

My money is on the Chilid...They are a sorta playful but they tend to have moments of extreme anger. They can get pretty mean if they are not housed with other rift vally fishys. 
On another note, does anyone know if its wrong to feed ants to Chilids? I have tons of ants living with me in my kitchen and I keep throwing them in there..They seem to love it! Ants along with reg food can't hurt em, huh? Thanks....Bob Dobbs


----------



## mandii_love91 (Mar 14, 2009)

Well unfortunately the one that looked sick died today but just to be on the safe side I bought a tank divider to keep the convict and platy separate for a while, the platy has a few slits on its tail that haven't seemed to worsen since I started using the pimafix. So now I just have to wait and see how things go! Thanks for all of your help!


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

ants, huh. Well a lot of fish eat bugs. btw convicts are from central America, nowhere near the rift valley in Africa. But you are right about convicts nipping other fish that intrude on their 'territory'. if they decide they want the whole tank, the other fish are history. Divider is a good idea. Cichlid. Pronounced sick-lid. Why is this the most misspelled word I see? Is it because spell-checker doesn't know it?


----------



## bobdobs (Feb 2, 2010)

sorry to hear your fish died.....thats a bummer. BY the way I think you are right about the spelling of Cichlids, thanks for the heads up...horrible at spelling English words, I can speak to my fish perfectly though...... if you can believe that! Bob


----------



## mandii_love91 (Mar 14, 2009)

I also have another question. My platy that is alive is pregnant, I found 19 in the tank about 2 weeks ago and she still looks like she is ready to pop. I can see small spots in her that I think might be the eyes that seem to be getting closer to the back. Is it normal for the fish to have some and then have the rest later? If it is when should I be expecting the rest of the fry?


----------

